# Mách bạn những xu hướng tân trang phòng tắm lúc giao mùa



## nguyenvy321 (14/10/21)

Mách bạn những xu hướng tân trang phòng tắm lúc giao mùa Lãng mạn dịu dàng, tinh khiết mềm mại, trẻ trung đầy cảm hứng... Bạn sẽ lựa chọn xu hướng nào để tân trang cho phòng tắm của mình trong mùa mới này? Mùa mới, phòng tắm cũng đòi hỏi phải được thay một chiếc áo đẹp đẽ, phù hợp hơn. Giữ cho không gian thư giãn luôn tràn đầy sinh khí thì tâm hồn bạn cũng vô cùng sảng khoái đấy! Bạn đã biết những xu hướng phòng tắm “hot” nhất trong mùa mới chưa? Dưới đây, chuyên mục Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza sẽ giới thiệu đến bạn 4 phong cách thời trang rất thu hút cho khoảng thời gian Thu - Đông của năm này nhé! Mỗi phong cách là một phong thái riêng phù hợp với một kiểu tích cách, bạn có thể dễ dàng lựa chọn cho phòng tắm của mình một khuôn mặt mới. Tất cả mọi thứ bạn nhìn thấy là những phụ kiện trang trí nội thất rất đặc trưng. Hy vọng nó sẽ khơi dậy cho bạn Bán căn hộ chung cư belleza quận 7 những cảm hứng thật sự tuyệt vời cho phòng tắm của gia đình mình... Xu hướng 1: Dịu dàng trong phong cách lãng mạn Màu tím và hồng luôn là gam màu kinh điển đặc trưng cho phong cách lãng mạn. Trong mùa mới, sự kết hợp của hai gam màu ấy trở thành màu hồng tím đã tạo ra một bầu không khí thoải mái và vô cùng thanh lịch. Phòng tắm trông rất lãng mạn và nữ tính, nó không chỉ mang đến sự thư giãn cho cơ thể mà còn cho cả tinh thần của người đang đắm chìm trong đó... Tông màu này sẽ pha trộn hoàn hảo với các gam như be, màu xám và trắng. Do đó, khi lựa chọn phụ kiện, bạn nên lựa chọn những chi tiết có màu tương tự nhé! Tủ treo ba ngăn cho những vật dụng cần lưu trữ kín đáo...... giỏ nhỏ cho những thứ lỉnh kỉnh thường xuyên sử dụng. Rèm cửa hoa văn tím nhạt là chi tiết trọng tâm toát lên sự nữ tính Khăn các loại với nhiều sắc độ khác nhau của màu hồng tím… Tủ treo, rèm cửa, khăn các loại với nhiều sắc độ khác nhau của màu hồng tím… những chi tiết này không quá tốn kém chi phí và thời gian nên bạn có thể nhanh chóng “tút” lại phong cách cho phòng tắm và thổi bừng lên sinh khí ôn hòa, dễ chịu của mùa mới... Đừng quên thêm vào những ngọn nến thơm... Đừng quên thêm vào những cây nến thơm để tăng thêm bầu không khí lãng mạn cho phòng tắm nhé! Chắc chắn bạn sẽ có được những cảm giác thư giãn tuyệt vời, trọn vẹn trong ánh nến lung linh và một hương thơm nồng nàn đầy cảm hứng! Xu hướng 2: Thăng hoa với phong cách sinh thái Phong cách sinh thái dần dần chiếm được tình cảm của nhiều người bởi những lợi ích tích cực mà nó mang lại. Đây là nguồn cảm hứng đang được các nhà thiết kế hướng đến và được dự đoán sẽ còn rất thịnh hành trên thế giới... Nội thất bằng gỗ mộc mạc... Chậu hoa xinh xắn... Những chiếc giỏ mây lưu trữ... ... Cho đến phụ kiện nhỏ cũng toát lên sự gần gũi với thiên nhiên Nội thất và phụ kiện có nguồn gốc sinh thái được ưu tiên chọn lựa để mang đến một khung cảnh mộc mạc, gần gũi. Sự xuất hiện của bóng dáng thiên nhiên tạo cho không gian một khung nền giản dị, thân thuộc mà cũng không kém phần tươi trẻ... Những chiếc khăn tắm và rèm cửa trang trí đồng màu xanh lá Các bảng màu tự nhiên (như màu nâu, màu be, trắng và xanh lá) sẽ khôi phục sự tỉnh táo, mang lại cảm giác dịu mát và họa tiết hoa sẽ khiến cho bạn như đang được đắm chìm trong bầu không khí trong lành của thiên nhiên xanh mát. Những phụ kiện mô phỏng các sự vật tự nhiên như đá, vỏ cây... Các phụ kiện theo phong cách này thường là mô phỏng kết cấu tự nhiên, ví dụ như đá, vỏ cây hay gỗ để tái hiện bóng dáng của thiên nhiên. Dù chỉ là trong những chi tiết nhỏ như khay đựng, bọc cốc, một vài viên đá… cũng cần được chú ý để tạo nên một tổng thể hài hòa, đồng nhất. Xu hướng này rất hoàn hảo cho những người yêu thích phong cách Thiền của phương Đông hay cả những người theo chủ nghĩa tự nhiên đang cổ vũ cho môi trường thế giới. Bạn có sẵn sàng hòa mình không? Xu hướng 3: Một phong cách tinh khiết và mềm mại Phong cách mềm mại và dễ chịu vẫn đang ở đỉnh cao của xu hướng thời trang. Vì thế tại thời điểm này bạn vẫn có cơ hội sử dụng sắc thái đó cho phòng tắm của mình. Sử dụng nội thất và phụ kiện có sự kết hợp của các tông màu xám với màu đen, trắng là tất cả những gì bạn cần làm. Sự pha trộn này không chỉ mang đến cảm giác thư thái dễ chịu cho thị giác mà khoác lên phòng tắm một phong cách và vẻ đẹp mới lạ, cuốn hút. Tủ gỗ sơn tối màu Giá treo nhỏ linh hoạt giúp sắp xếp đồ đạc gọn gàng Phụ kiện có chất liệu tổng hợp cùng với chất liệu inox độ bền cao, không thấm, không ẩm mốc để tạo một không gian thoáng sạch, ngăn nắp. Thêm một chút gam màu xanh, tím hay ô liu vào các hoạ tiết... Để "pha loãng" mức độ đậm của các gam màu chính, bạn hãy thêm vào một vài "giọt" của gam màu xanh, tím hoặc ô liu trên một số chi tiết như khăn, hoa, họa tiết… để hài hòa không gian một cách trọn vẹn hơn... Rèm che mỏng nhẹ, thanh thoát... Bóng cây xanh mát... ... Rèm cửa sổ trắng sáng tạo điều kiện cho ánh sáng ùa vào Sự xuất hiện của những phụ kiện mềm mại như rèm cửa mỏng nhẹ, bóng cây tươi mát, rèm che chất liệu tự nhiên tạo điều kiện cho ánh sáng bên ngoài chiếu vào tạo bầu không khí trong lành, dễ chịu, đồng thời tăng cường thêm phong cách tinh khiết, mềm mại đặc trưng của toàn bộ tổng thể. Xu hướng 4: Phong cách trẻ trung, năng động đầy cảm hứng Xu hướng này dành riêng cho tuýp người năng động, sáng tạo và luôn cố gắng tìm thấy sự lạc quan trong mọi tình huống. Chỉ có một màu sắc duy nhất khác biệt về sắc độ đã tạo nên một phong cách nhiệt đới phấn chấn, tươi vui và đầy cảm hứng... Gam màu cam nóng bỏng đang làm mưa làm gió trên thị trường vì sự nổi bật và thu hút của nó. Không chỉ vậy, màu cam nồng nàn còn khơi dậy những cảm xúc vô cùng tích cực. Khăn các loại với tông màu cam rực rỡ, nổi bật là những thứ đầu tiên bạn cần trang bị cho cuộc tân trang phòng tắm... Rèm cửa sổ mảnh mai, hoa văn nhẹ nhàng... Thảm sàn giảm ma sát đồng thời giúp phòng tắm sạch sẽ hơn. Giỏ ưu trữ nhỏ linh hoạt cũng không nằm ngoài tông màu nóng... Nến vẫn là phụ kiện không thể thiếu để tăng thêm hương vị cho không gian thư giãn Bóng dáng của hoa, cây xanh khơi dậy thêm dư vị cảm xúc Vẫn chủ yếu sử dụng phụ kiện để tạo nên phong cách. Hình ảnh của những trái cây nhiệt đới đầy màu sắc như cam, xoài, đu đủ, hồng… xuất hiện trên nhiều chi tiết. Từ những vật dụng nhỏ như cây nến, bình hoa cho đến những vật dụng lớn như khăn tắm, áo bông, rèm cửa… đã khoác lên phòng tắm một giai điệu tươi vui đầy sức sống. Chúc bạn bán căn hộ quận 7 tìm ra được một phong cách ưng ý nhất để tô điểm cho phòng tắm nhà mình trong mùa Thu - Đông này nhé!


----------

